# Short 3hr Escambia trip



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Bite was tough but my buddy and I caught 22 Bass and 1 rat red.Dont know why these lil reds are showing up in the river but hay they are fun!!!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

22 bass. Tough bite?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, sounds like the bite was real tough out there. Sorry you guys couldn't at least find two dozen....


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

ThaFish said:


> Yeah, sounds like the bite was real tough out there. Sorry you guys couldn't at least find two dozen....


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

I spoke with Bert [cousin-it] last night for about 2 hours. He was very informative and knowledgeable about how to Bass fish. Told me things he didn't have to share with me, but did anyway. He also offered me a trip with him in his boat which I'm going to take him up on. A lot of the ways he fishes I've never tried. I'm always game to go with some one who know where to go and how to catch them. Bert, will give you a call in the near future and we will get hooked up. Thanks for all the information last night. Keep up the good fishing and post. Mike


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

castnet said:


> I spoke with Bert [cousin-it] last night for about 2 hours. He was very informative and knowledgeable about how to Bass fish. Told me things he didn't have to share with me, but did anyway. He also offered me a trip with him in his boat which I'm going to take him up on. A lot of the ways he fishes I've never tried. I'm always game to go with some one who know where to go and how to catch them. Bert, will give you a call in the near future and we will get hooked up. Thanks for all the information last night. Keep up the good fishing and post. Mike


Damm Mike you make me sound like some pro or something.Iam just someone who likes to fish and try to do the best I can.There are plenty of people that can out fish me!!! But thanks for the complements I try hard to do the best at everything I do.


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

You are more than welcome. I seen where you called. Been down with a cold and had the phone on vib'. Will get up with you in a couple of days. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

sweet catchin. Definitely need to hit you up when bass boat is done


----------

